#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 龍騎士! 騎龍士!誰騎龍????? 龍騎龍?!?!

## DDdragon

龍騎士~

印象中就是一個穿著罐頭的人類~其著飛天的巨龍打擊犯罪的!伸張正義的夢幻故事~~

當然啦~也有那種騎龍做壞事的傢伙~不過這並不是這篇文章的重點

龍騎士~這三個字真的很有趣~

也因為這個職業有可能影響我現在的文章~所以拿出來討論

一般來說的人類騎著龍~這很常理

那麼今天如果是龍騎著人呢?

是不是也叫龍騎士??? 不過這不太合理@@  也根本不可能~~~

而且這純粹是來亂的

那麼假如今天是龍人騎著飛龍呢??

看起來好像還挺夢幻的齁~至少對我是很夢幻~但這樣會造成一種問題

那就是種族問題="=

對我來說或者所謂幻想界來說

一旦加入了人的因素!是否就代表獸的強迫進化

也就是有獸人~龍人的世界~ 比較原始得那部分得進入歷史  取而代之的是獸人~

好比狼人不會帶著野狼出去打獵~

龍~未必會被龍人給騎乘~

不然今天討論到"吃"的問題就會在文章中出現很恐怖的斷層!

光是想像就獵奇無比

不知道有沒有朋友有諸如此類的問題 我不知道該發在哪板~所以龍板根文版都有貼~

這應該也算是寫文章的一些問題吧=A=

各位是怎麼想的~ 或是怎麼去描述呢

或許只是被這種"關係"弄得有點亂所以有點卡關0..0

又或者 只優化了某些特定的種族~ 囧囧

實在有點不公平.......

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯啊？幻想故事這回事，隨心所欲地設定就好，顧慮太多現實因素會很麻煩唷。

龍騎著人嘛，要是龍是鸚鵡般大小，可以抓著人類肩膀的話，也無不可啦。
就當作是吉祥物或具祝福意味的裝飾。(？)

至於關係的話……未必是主賓的從屬關係，可以是夥伴的平等關係啊。
例如說飛龍的物理破壞力強卻對魔法沒輒，而龍人可以使用魔法但沒有飛龍的身體強韌，
如果兩者合夥戰鬥的話，會有很出色的效果等等。

我倒是很好奇為什麼在「吃」的層面上會出現獵奇情況O口O？

----------


## a70701111

這個問題我想就不用問了……
因未在奇幻故事中，這種情況還是有可能會發生。
但是，如果龍人本身就有翅膀的話，為什麼還要騎乘呢？
(以攻城跟攻擊中龍的撞擊確實是不錯就是了。)
反正奇異的想法也不是不容存在，能不能夠發揮就是重點拉。
雖然我還是蠻想看龍人騎龍的情況XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

龍人騎著飛龍啊？ＸＤ
　　不過有種也可以稱作龍騎士啊

　　就是騎手是龍人（亞龍也可，都龍族的就是了）
　　而坐騎不一定是龍，可以是馬、應馬、獅鳩、巨狼、巨鷹等生物。

　　我覺得，主從關係是建立在種族內部的，像是階級低的龍人要聽階級高的龍人的指揮。
　　種族跟種族之間沒有分高低等，而是合作關係。

　　像是海葵和小丑魚；海星跟清潔蝦；海綿跟陽隧足；鯨魚跟藤壺。
　　對吼，已鯨魚跟藤壺的例子來看，藤壺附在鯨魚表皮被鯨魚帶來帶去的，感覺上像不像是＂鯨騎士＂？藤壺＂騎＂在鯨身上。那麼，你會說鯨魚比藤壺低等嗎？
　　怪怪的吧？

　　所以，我覺得獸人世界種族間不會有高低等之分，只有合作、寄生、共生等關係這樣。

　　希望對你有幫助ＯＷＯ

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

很有趣的議題呢。

　　　老實說，「騎士」這個名詞，主要就是人們利用馬匹來騎乘戰鬥，久而久之就在小說的創造下被演化成騎龍的騎士，稱為「龍騎士」吧。

　　　接著來討論ＤＤ所想的事情吧。

　　　基本上，以我的見解來看的話，在獸人與獸之間，就已經有進化上階層的差異了吧，儘管進化的意義不明（就當作某個在天上的傢伙的禮物？），但是在這種情況下，進化就是為了改變劣勢來適應生活，也就是說，會改變生活習慣，如果有加上「思想」這個因子的話，我想大概就更複雜了　－　說真的，儘管我對達爾文的進化論有抱著懷疑的態度。
　　　
　　　再以ＤＤ說的，進化後，原始種似乎就相對消失，我比較以「天擇」來解釋吧　－　因為生活環境造成進化，促使沒進化的一類們因無法適應生活環境而造成大滅絕。但是在現實中，這種情況好像又並沒有說完全是正確的，畢竟在「種」的部分就大概有許多的差異了吧，舉一個極端點的例子，人類出現之後，人猿也沒有說就消失了。也因此，獸人跟原始獸共存的機率還是很高的（用現實面考量的話拉）。

　　　最後，由上面的推證，我自己是認為，龍人騎龍，或是狼人利用狼群狩獵，都是有可能存在的，畢竟思想跟生活上都已經不同了，不過，這例子，還曾未發生過在這現實中，如同目前沒有人騎猩猩過ＸＤ。在這問題裡，我覺得是：因為本身已經有這種能力（好比說龍人跟龍一樣能飛、強大的力氣，甚至是能噴火或額外擁有更敏捷的動作），那麼就不需要去駕馭這種生物（ＮＯＴＩＣＥ：駕馭不等於奴隸），所以就沒有這種情況的存在。

　　　以上是自己的拙見，還請多多包涵。


　　　說不定，草食生物進化成獸人後，為了迎合環境或某種特定的能量元素而去吃肉呢。（笑

----------


## 阿翔

龍大概是沒有可能騎人類的了，
始終龍的身型和人類的身型也不需要翔說吧…
龍人騎龍也不是沒可能的，
但翔記得看過書中的一句說話：
就算他被你騎上也不代表你們關系是主從。
就等於人類不會騎大猩猩一樣，
但當你和大猩猩做了朋友*（好奇幻）*就可能會騎他，
小說中不都經常有「和某某做了朋友，最後騎他一起逃」的情況嗎？
說奇幻的話這是一個不錯的情節喔。
「小馬王」應該大部份獸也聽過什至看過了，
到最後人類主角還是騎上了野馬，但他們為的是逃生，
而不代表人類的輩份就這樣突然高過野馬了。
獸人世界種族也許沒有高低之分吧，
但翔認為萬事沒有絕對的，有沒有，就要靠作者去設定囉。

----------


## 德雷克

龍人騎龍？人騎龍？龍騎人！？〈應該會被壓死吧！〉，我們也許覺得，龍人或
人類都比較高等於龍〈比較像是動物吼！〉就比較低等嗎？
不過還是要看作者怎麼設定而定。

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

關於這個先前有看到蠻特別的答案

龍騎士三個字分解如下

龍(主詞)騎(動詞)士(戰士，受詞)

所以就是戰士被龍騎拉XD

----------


## 藍色暗燄

都可以叫做龍騎士吧 
只是要分成兩種意思解讀
人騎在龍身上   ~(龍騎士  龍的騎士
相反呢 
龍騎在人身上   (龍類的騎士  
哈~~XDD

----------


## fwiflof

想像一下狼人騎狼吧.....沒必要不是媽?
狼人本身就有狼的能力啊!龍人也是吧?
不過狼人騎龍似乎不錯...(爆)

----------


## TYPHOON

Knight只是一個身份
所以龍騎士
可以被當作"以龍為名的騎士"
或者"龍族的騎士"

為什麼翻譯會找上"騎"這個字?
可能是以前的騎士都是騎兵吧?

----------


## 森野‧獠

話說龍騎士設定真的很多......
本狼倒是沒看過有設定是騎龍的﹝被巴飛
龍騎士也只是名稱上講講講帥的而已巴！
有那之龍是被騎士騎的？﹝被巴
事實上，龍很難騎......﹝被巴飛

----------

